# AR15 thowing last bullet in the magazine



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

After shooting my AR for a year and reloading for it as well I have noticed that it throws the last bullet that is loaded in the mag. The rifle is quite the shooter and with my latest handloads shoots 1/2 inch all day, but should actually be shooting in the .2s and .3s if it weren't for the flier. This occurs when I shoot my 5 shot groups, the 5th being the flier. I dont know if it is me or the rifle. I'm assuming its me but just wanted to see if anybody has experienced this problem as well.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Just brainstorming here....

With an AR there 3 recoils with every shot: first when cartridge fires, second when bolt carrier group is at the rearward most travel and third is when bcg is at forward most travel (usually as a round is chambered). Shot follow through is more important on an AR than a bolt action for this reason. With the last round being fired, the third recoil is greatly changed when bcg is locked back.

Have you loading 6 rounds and only shooting 5 rounds? Have you tried having someone load an unknown amount of rounds in the magazine and have you shoot for groups. Have that person load between 3-7 rounds randomly without telling you how many are loaded. This way you won't know when bcg will lock back. IF your follow through is consistent, it should help determine what is causing flyer.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I am thinking your right, that is the only explanation I can come up with. I will try loading six in the clip and shooting it that way sometime this week.


----------

